# 48 Wizzer



## phantom (Mar 6, 2021)

Way out of my expertise, but not too far away to look at. Any input is welcome. Thanks









						Whizzer - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1948 whizzer in good running condition. Cranks and runs great. Come check it out.



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2021)

very incorrect but cheap


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 6, 2021)

I concur. Great price but things on it I would have to change.


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 7, 2021)

WZ frame, 26'' Whizzer Accessory fork, embossed tank, Mikuni carb on tall breather motor. I'd hit it.


----------

